# e-Ford 8n



## tchapin (Feb 2, 2011)

not sure if the pictures came thru. here they are again.

http://i1292.photobucket.com/albums/b570/tchapin41/summer-winter2011-12372_zps8c06d00c.jpg

http://i1292.photobucket.com/albums/b570/tchapin41/summer-winter2011-12369_zps7c4badff.jpg

http://i1292.photobucket.com/albums/b570/tchapin41/425_zps392bc944.jpg


http://i1292.photobucket.com/albums/b570/tchapin41/434_zpsbd643dab.jpg


----------



## alvin (Jul 26, 2008)

Welcome tchapin

I really like that project. I wish I had one to pull the trailor around the yard when I pick up limbs.

Alvin


----------



## mizlplix (May 1, 2011)

Here are your pics: It is an 8N model. (1948-1953)






































You do know that there are several aux, gear boxes that go inside the bellhousing and give you 9 speeds forwards and 3 in reverse? They are on the tractor forums all the time. 

Nice unit though. I just sold mine a year ago. It was a late 9N model. (1939) 








I might do an EV one of these now...


----------



## tchapin (Feb 2, 2011)

yep know about the sherman stepup/stepdown add on. The key is the old guy that built the frame and mounted the motor, had the 40's plymouth tranny just sitting there. His idea is if you have something that will work, use it.. There is another conversion out east that did use the sherman add on. http://www.solarcarandtractor.com/8N_Ford_Tractor.html

that was the one that inspired me to do this one.
A high school out west also did a 9n using a big fork truck motor.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mbarkley/sets/72157622014927239

Both those conversions have way more hp then my conversion... My appears to do what I need so it should be just fine.

My new e-Ford is replacing a tired and not so pretty 9n. Looks like my 9n is heading to my brother-in-law for a project for his father-in-law. Hopefully my old 9n will end up looking as good as yours.


----------



## mizlplix (May 1, 2011)

Thank you for the links. They were very interesting. 

Miz


----------



## tchapin (Feb 2, 2011)

if you want to look at add on tranny on Ford n tractors gone wild. check out this guys..
http://www.marvinbaumann.com/fourtrans.html

also some wild motor transplants... He only lives about 1 hour away. I should drop in some time and checkout his handy work.


----------



## tchapin (Feb 2, 2011)

the e12m got a break from the anual trick or treat hayride. The e-Ford 8n did the job fine. The old boat batteries were getting tired at the end. Did the main hill twice. Once at the beginning slow then at the end, 4th gear flat out for a bit.
Flat ground, flat out was pulling 75-80 amps. On the hill it got around 145 amps. At the end of the night and those aps, the voltage meter was almost pegged at the bottom and the led string lights on the trailer started to flicker. At that point, i down shifted to 3rd... The e-ford is not pretty at this point but that will come this winter. Proof of concept came thru with flying colors. Next spring real batteries, LED lights all around and a pretty paint job. Did the pictures come thru for this post???


----------



## tchapin (Feb 2, 2011)

Just a spring teaser.....[/ATTACH]


----------



## mizlplix (May 1, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

Nice tractor!

I must get back to working on mine again, soon.

I will move this thread to the non road going forum where all the other tractors, etc. can be found.


----------



## PStechPaul (May 1, 2012)

Good-looking tractor! I think tractors are one place where FLA EV conversion makes sense, since weight is a good thing. An EV tractor may not be adequate for all-day use by farmers, because of battery energy limitations, but there has been some discussion about using a flexible power cord tethered to the tractor and fed from the grid. If you can work in concentric circles or a spiral, you could rig up something like the rotary irrigation systems to carry the power cable.


----------



## palmer_md (Jul 22, 2011)

just run the power lines over the field like they do for the busses in cities like San Francisco.

http://www.designboom.com/technology/ehighway-electric-lines-to-power-hybrid-trucks-in-la/


----------



## PStechPaul (May 1, 2012)

The Soviets tried something like what I mentioned:
http://jalopnik.com/5796595/when-the-soviets-built-an-electric-tractor

Other articles:
http://energyfaq.blogspot.com/2010/08/will-farm-equipment-especially-large.html
http://ruralsurvival.com/electric_farm_tractor.html
http://www.permies.com/t/2741/gear/electric-tractor
http://contest.techbriefs.com/component/content/article/2504
http://www.brookssolar.com/news/electricTractor.html


----------



## tchapin (Feb 2, 2011)

I have been using the electric ford for the spring boat launch and boat lift work. It has been working great. It is a real joy to be able to have the tractor move at a snail’s pace by its self as I’m adjusting the boat while loading it at the launch. I haven’t taken any pictures yet. Still waiting on the finishing touch (correct front wheels and tires). That should be done shortly as my dad is itching to get the tractor to show off and put in the local parade.
I still haven't replaced the old 12v batteries with the 8v golf cart batteries yet. Will do that this fall as I get ready to power a festival of lights parade float. I wouldn't want to try to run 5000 led lights and pull the float with the old boat batteries.


----------



## PStechPaul (May 1, 2012)

Good to see your tractor again! I like the simplicity and lean styling of these old tractors. The www.solarcarandtractor.com website was interesting as well. I saw some of his videos a while ago. I was a bit surprised that his tractor takes 5 HP just to move it, but on soft ground with the heavy cleated ag tires I guess that's reasonable. My little tractor takes about 400 watts (1/2 HP) to run at low speed, and the total weight is about 400 lb with me aboard. So a 4000 lb tractor might be expected to use 4 kW (5.3 HP). So yours uses 120V at 80A = 9600W = 12.8 HP? That also seems about right for pulling a hayride wagon. Looking forward to seeing pictures of the completed project with 5000 LEDs!


----------



## tchapin (Feb 2, 2011)

The tractor is a 48v system.. So 48v @1500A = 7200W = 9.6HP. Max is 300A (or 19.3HP) for 2 minutes before things start to melt. The other factor is. I am pulling on hard pack and not worrying about soft soil. The best rating I have seen for the original gas motor is 22HP. If we use the old argument that electric HP is equivalent to 2 to 3 times gas HP that puts the little etek pretty close to the original gas setup. I guess the only real counter (for me) is that the e-Ford does what I need without straining. And doing it without noise and smoke.


----------



## tchapin (Feb 2, 2011)

finally got the correct wheel on and took some glammer shots. My dad took it back after the pictures to do a little parade work this fall.


----------



## alvin (Jul 26, 2008)

That looks great! Everyone has an EV grin on their faces.

I think the tractor is even smiling.

Alvin


----------



## tchapin (Feb 2, 2011)

Dad driving in the Pumpkin Parade. My son Chris getting the e-Ford ready.


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

I really like the way your tractor has turned out.

How is the little Etek motor holding up?


----------



## tchapin (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks. 

The e-tek is holding up fine. the e-Ford really has an easy life. Pulling boats and boat lifts isn't hard work. Traction is needed more than power. My goal is to keep the amps around 20-30. That way the old junker batteries hold up.
I needed to get it out of my dads hands. he loves putting both trans in high and see how fast the old girl will go.. (which is pretty fast ). the first week he fried a cheepo battery cable i made up from a cheep jumper cable.


----------



## tchapin (Feb 2, 2011)

Added a second 50 oh pot hooked to the clutch pedal. It’s not quite an “electric clutch” but it works very well. Slows the tractor down to 0mph from the speed set with the hand throttle when depressed. It’s more like a backward foot throttle. Everyone that tries it gets a real kick out of this tractor. One of the car batteries of the “test” pack has gone south. Running at 8v under load. I think I’m just going to replace it with a 12v deep cycle battery and keep babying this “test” pack until the other batteries go south.


----------



## dh1 (Dec 21, 2015)

Any updates? how is the tractor holding up?


----------



## tchapin (Feb 2, 2011)

e-Ford 8n is still running great. I found some lightly used 8v golf car batteries and dumped the test pack for real stuff. The clutch pot is on the low quality side causing a little jerky-ness of the throttle and also not quite cutting off the power at full clutch action. I am planning to add a finger switch to mix this winter.
This conversion has worked out better than I could have ever planned. Being able to set the throttle at a point where the tractor is just crawling and then able to work on what ever is being pulled is a great advantage. I was pulling out an old shrub this summer, hooked up the tractor to it, starting the tractor in low gear just hardly moving, went back to the shrub with an ax to chop of roots as they were pulled up. Worked like a charm. 
Same with pulling boat lifts, start pulling slow, then head down the dock pushing on the lift where needed to get the wheels around dock poles.
It is very handy for two person jobs when only one person is around.
I would recommend a tractor conversion for anyone that wants an easy project that results in a very functional tool.


----------



## dh1 (Dec 21, 2015)

Thanks for getting back to me tchapin.

The reason I ask is I have 2 Ford tractors, 1953 and 1962, first yr and last of that generation.
1 of them 1953, has a good strong running rebuilt engine the other, 1962 has sat for 10+ yrs maybe 20 without running, it is not seized and is complete.
Both have the same engine, trany, and are very similar but the 1962 has some improved parts on it and power steering.

My idea is to take all the best parts from both tractors and put them into 1, basically swap engines and make the 1962 best it can be.

That leaves a complete tractor with a bad engine for a electric conversion.
I have an Etek motor looking for a home, I didn't think that it has enough power to drive a tractor that size but if you have good results with yours as you say then It should work.
So that would make a good winter project.


----------



## tchapin (Feb 2, 2011)

The e-tek is holding up fine for my usage but it really has an easy life. Most pulling is done on hard pack. Lifts and boat don't pull hard and the usage is short spans.
It really depends on what you plan on doing with the tractor. Putting it on a disk or field plow could/would be more then the e-tek could handle.
Trailer towing, cultivating pushing snow around, that type of work, the e-tek should be fine.


----------

